# Про мануальную терапию



## Izzu (17 Окт 2010)

Решил сходить на мануальную терапию первый раз, пришел значит к мануалисту снимки показал ему, он меня вправо, влево крутанул, потом назад прогнул и на этом сеанс закончился  3-5 минут длился сеанс, с меня взяли 2 т.р., 10 градусов сколиоз у меня, сказал еще раза 4 придеш и все норм будет.

От такого лечения разве эффект будет? Про врача читал типа, что классный специалист от Бога, чета я сомневаюсь в мануальной терапии.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (17 Окт 2010)

Зачем ходили, как результаты? Что нормально будет?


----------



## Izzu (17 Окт 2010)

Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> Зачем ходили, как результаты? Что нормально будет?


Я не знаю как результаты, но лучше и хуже не стало, нормально вмысле позвоночник выпрямит и проблем не будет, мне 17 я вот не знаю идти еще на мануальную терапию или нет.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Окт 2010)

Сеанс мануальной терапии длительностью 5 минут является дискредитацией мануальной терапии. Это очень даже характерно для "мануалов", "мануалистов", "костоправов", но не для врачей - мануальных терапевтов.


----------



## Izzu (17 Окт 2010)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Сеанс мануальной терапии длительностью 5 минут является дискредитацией мануальной терапии. Это очень даже характерно для "мануалов", "мануалистов", "костоправов", но не для врачей - мануальных терапевтов.


Не совсем вас понял


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (17 Окт 2010)

Izzu написал(а):


> не совсем вас понял





Izzu написал(а):


> я не знаю как результаты но лучше и хуже не стало ,нормально вмысле позвоночник выпрямит и проблем не будет ,мне 17 я вот не знаю идти еще на мануальную терапию или нет


Совсем Вас не понял


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Окт 2010)

Врач  работает в клинике, или на квартире?


----------



## Izzu (17 Окт 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Врач  работает в клинике, или на квартире?



В клинике конечно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Окт 2010)

Мануальная терапия, это комплекс мероприятий и приемов.
Объем определяет врач, по результатам осмотра.
Трудно оценить действия, скорее надо оценивать результаты.
Трудно оценить стоимость, надо знать аренду и посещаемость.
Результаты можно оценить только после курса лечения.
Принимать ли курс, решение за вами.

А информация о сколиозе в 10 град, у вас по снимкам, или по внешнему осмотру.


----------



## Izzu (18 Окт 2010)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Мануальная терапия, это комплекс мероприятий и приемов.
> Объем определяет врач, по результатам осмотра.
> Трудно оценить действия, скорее надо оценивать результаты.
> Трудно оценить стоимость, надо знать аренду и посещаемость.
> ...



Я же написал, что по снимкам.


----------



## abelar (18 Окт 2010)

Izzu написал(а):


> про врача читал типа что классный специалист от бога , чета я сомневаюсь в мануальной терапии


....Решил Иисус в один день сойти с небес и в образе простого врача-терапевта сел в кабинете поликлинике. Въехал к нему слепой на инвалидной коляске. Иисус ему:
— Прозрей и иди!
Тот прозрел и пошёл. Выходит, из очереди его спрашивают: Ну как новый врач?
— Да такой же халтурщик, как предыдущий. Даже давление не померил.


----------



## Izzu (18 Окт 2010)

А сколько вообще по времени сеанс мануальной терапии должен быть, что там делают


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (18 Окт 2010)

Izzu написал(а):


> а сколько вообще сколько по времени сеанс мануальной терапии должен быть что там делают


Ваш Русский язык не прост.
По нормативам, если не ошибаюсь, заложено двадцать минут. Но суть в другом. 90% времени уходит на "расслабление" пациента и т.д. Расслабление мышечное, эмоциональное... Т.Е на подготовку. Поэтому в зависимости от ситуации и особенности пациента, можно получить четкий эффект за пять минут работы и не получить ничего за сорок.
А теперь вдумайтесь и дайте ответ.
1. Зачем Вы ходили к мануальному терапевту? Причина?
2. Что изменилось после сеанса?
3. Какие прогнозы и по поводу чего давал Вам мануальный терапевт?


----------



## Izzu (18 Окт 2010)

Тимур Гусейнов написал(а):


> Ваш Русский язык не прост.
> По нормативам, если не ошибаюсь, заложено двадцать минут. Но суть в другом. 90% времени уходит на "расслабление" пациента и т.д. Расслабление мышечное, эмоциональное... Т.Е на подготовку. Поэтому в зависимости от ситуации и особенности пациента, можно получить четкий эффект за пять минут работы и не получить ничего за сорок.
> А теперь вдумайтесь и дайте ответ.
> 1. Зачем Вы ходили к мануальному терапевту? Причина?
> ...



В смысле зачем? Искривление убрать

Что изменилось? Спина болела


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (18 Окт 2010)

Izzu написал(а):


> всмысле зачем? искревление убрать
> 
> что изменилос? спина болела


В  этих двух строчках насчитал восемь ошибок. Не судите того мануального терапевта. За пять минут он сделал примерно то же самое.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Окт 2010)

> В этих двух строчках насчитал восемь ошибок. Не судите того мануального терапевта. За пять минут он сделал примерно то же самое.


aiwan

А главная ошибка в целях посещения!


----------



## Evgen (7 Ноя 2010)

Ходил на сеансы мануальной терапии.. сеанс один длится 30 минут.. за это время общиее расслабление я не почувствовал, врач сразу приступает к делу, лежа подними ногу так, сделай вдох, надави в эту сторону, расслабся, выдох, после он тянет ногу, к примеру, к груди согнутую в колене; а прежде чем перейти на позвноночник, воздействует точечно на мышцы в моем случае я лежу на животе, начинает с ноги, и все выше, по том по всему позвоночнику, и после крутит.. результат как всегда временный, если нужно исправить.. если вправить то у кого как, и как в дальнейшем будешь к себе относится!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2010)

Evgen написал(а):


> ...и как в дальнейшем будешь к себе относится!



aiwanaiwanaiwan


----------



## Ole (19 Ноя 2010)

Мой доктор на первый осмотр убил час (выспрашивал всю историю жизни), следующие пол года проводит сеансы за 5 минут yahoo .  

Пока быстро одеваешся раздеваешься нужно успеть рассказать все что болело за неделю, можно путанным потоком сознания,он сам фильтрует , что ему нужно.

Иногда моя жалоба звучит типа -основание шеи не болит но жутко
беспокоит и  мешает. Любой невролог решил бы что у меня с головой проблемы услышав такое, я сама себя дурой чувствовала,когда пыталась это объяснить,
а он молча снимет блок в грудном отделе и напряжение из шеи шпок и ушло.

А снимает  блоки он вообще без усилий - постро выврачивает под 
страным углом и все само отщелкивается.

Но к сожелению пока как отщелкнулось, так спустя какое-то время
и защелкивается 

Резюме:
1) 5 минут - в зависимости от уровня специалиста, проблемы больного,
методики наконец, может быть и нормально.

2) Ненавижу врачей типа - молчи сам вижу. 
Вернее боюсь через чур самоуверенных и самовлюбленных врачей.
Как и тех кто просит показать  пальцем где конкретно болит .


----------



## Viktor09 (19 Ноя 2010)

Ole написал(а):


> а он молча снимет блок в грудном отделе и напряжение из шеи шпок и ушло.
> 
> А снимает  блоки он вообще без усилий - постро выврачивает под
> страным углом и все само отщелкивается.
> ...



И как часто посещаете, чтобы отщёлкнулось?


----------



## AIR (19 Ноя 2010)

> И как часто посещаете, чтобы отщёлкнулось?


Думаю, что чем дальше, тем чаще....:blush200:


----------



## Viktor09 (19 Ноя 2010)

AIR написал(а):


> Думаю, что чем дальше, тем чаще....:blush200:


Это в смысле того, что мануальный проблему всё равно не решает, а только снимает последствия. А чем старше человек, тем проблем со спиной больше.


----------



## AleksP (19 Ноя 2010)

Увы но это правда

Добавлено через 11 минут
Проблему запускать нельзя .еенужно решать как можно раньше.Вы это знаете не хуже меня.Проблема начинается в детском возрасте R.Диагностика не всегда показывает первоисточник .тем более,что мы видим следствие а не причину Мы в целях экономии снимаем лишь часть спины ЛИЧНО ВЫ ЧУВСТВУЕТЕ где проблема? или же Ваш диагноз по симптоматике?


----------



## Viktor09 (20 Ноя 2010)

Лично у меня есть диагноз и болит каждый день.
Мануальный терапевт перед тем как, что то делать смотрит рентген снимки, диск МРТ пациента или ему это не нужно?


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (20 Ноя 2010)

AleksP написал(а):
			
		

> Чтобы избежать очередного лохотрона со стороны МАНУАЛИСТА никогда не говорите о своих проблемах, снимок(если он у вас есть)покажите потом.Настоящий СПЕЦ-МАСТЕР сам должен определить где у вас болит и где у вас есть проблемы.А лечение в слепую пагубно и опасно для вашего здоровья!!!!.Кто со мною не согласен?.


В кабинете, котором работую мануальным терапевтом, в первую половину дня принимает офтальмолог. А рядом, кабинет гинеколога.   Иногда ошибаются. :blush200: А мой уровень еще не позволяет по позвоночнику определить проблема там или там. Поэтому предпочитаю пока пользоваться старым ипытанным методом - собиранию анамнеза.




			
				AleksP написал(а):
			
		

> Имея 20 летний опыт эффективного лечения детского сколиоза я сумею доказать свою правоту.


Верю в искренность и убежденность. Правда с этими чувствами в средневековье посылали на костер.
Проблема детского сколиоза существуют во всем Мире. И ни у кого еще не получилось предложить эффективное лечение. Есть отдельные, редкие мнения, что в комплексе лечения, *как вспомогательный метод*, может применяться мануальная терапия. 
 Это чтобы " Чтобы избежать очередного лохотрона со стороны МАНУАЛИСТА".


----------



## Ole (22 Ноя 2010)

Viktor09 написал(а):


> И как часто посещаете, чтобы отщёлкнулось?



Моим знакомым он за 1-2 приема все ставил, потом контрольный
осмотр через 3 недели и через 3 месяца и все .

Зятя регулярно простреливает в силу его идиотизма - то холодильник
поднимет, то дерево вырвет, те очень  старается,
до лечения год ходил как кривая хрустальная ваза пошевелиться боялся.

А со мной доктор застрял.Но он сразу сказал у меня спина дефективная.
Но он практически блоки и не снимали, особенно по началу, а в основном  руками что-то разминал ,что бы подвижность связок восстановить . 

Прогресс есть , но застрелиться как медленный и неустойчивый.

Я не знаю либо мануальная терапия ущербна , либо моя спина дефективна, либо я по итогу поправлюсь.


----------

